# Silent Alarm for Drivers



## snapper1231 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok so In light of the carjackings lately I think it would be a great idea for Uber and Lyft drivers to have a silent alarm feature in the App. What are all of your thoughts?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd rather have a camera that scans everybody's face and runs it against a wanted list of criminals.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Including drivers?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

The driver shouldn't have warrants so yes


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If they're response time to a silent alarm is the same as their response tome to anything else ... what's the point?

I would rather they include some kind of panic button to call 911. What is a silent alarm to some computer console a thousand miles away going to accomplish?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken, they already have this in some markets. Both riders and drivers can push a panic button that notifies law enforcement.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they already have this in some markets. Both riders and drivers can push a panic button that notifies law enforcement.


Where would I find this ... if it exists on my app? I sure haven't seen it.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Where would I find this ... if it exists on my app? I sure haven't seen it.


I have no clue. I don't have it on my app. I think it's being tested in a few select markets. I'll try to find one of the threads where I read about this.

I did read in the news that this was one of the new features in the works among other things. It seems like this should be a big priority.


----------



## Justanotherdriveradvocate (6 mo ago)

Drivers need a hidden button that they can trigger the 911 response with, in case they have a gun to their head. Something mounted to the back of the steering wheel that can alert authorities and be instantly recognizable as a driver in distress by the responding agency. Send a unit, pull over the car, remove the passenger. No audio, nothing to alert the rider. Just a response.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Reversoul said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they already have this in some markets. Both riders and drivers can push a panic button that notifies law enforcement.


Yep:









The Blue Shield is the button…


----------



## Justanotherdriveradvocate (6 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yep:
> 
> View attachment 668395
> 
> The Blue Shield is the button…


If you are under duress, they’re not going to let you live long enough to push the button. That was my point. A hidden button that communicated with the app via Bluetooth.


----------



## Justanotherdriveradvocate (6 mo ago)

Justanotherdriveradvocate said:


> If you are under duress, they’re not going to let you live long enough to push the button. That was my point. A hidden button that communicated with the app via Bluetooth.


We had a driver local to me whose phone was taken by a rider. She was then murdered by her rider. She was unable to call for help.

a Bluetooth button ensures that you can call for help even if you are not holding your phone.. like if a rider takes it.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Justanotherdriveradvocate said:


> If you are under duress, they’re not going to let you live long enough to push the button. That was my point. A hidden button that communicated with the app via Bluetooth.


Again, you have to push the button for the Bluetooth, so either way you are screwed…

Best way to deal with possible theft or death is something someone has to think of for themselves…

When I deal with stupidity I usually inform the person that we will both die because I ain’t going alone and I am a kicker and a screamer and my foot will hit that gas peddle…

See, I figure I am dead so no matter what I am going to attempt to kill that person and they usually do not wear a seatbelt and jolting the vehicle at high rate of speed could save your life…

As for the button you still have to push it unless you can have a safe word that will activate it…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Hey Google or Siri Dial 911

Done.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I use one of those 9mm alarms. It’s not silent. Actually it’s loud AF.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> See, I figure I am dead so no matter what I am going to attempt to kill that person and they usually do not wear a seatbelt and jolting the vehicle at high rate of speed could save your life…


💯 I'll take them out super quick.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

snapper1231 said:


> Ok so In light of the carjackings lately I think it would be a great idea for Uber and Lyft drivers to have a silent alarm feature in the App. What are all of your thoughts?







__





What is the shield icon on my Uber app? I asked a bunch of people and none of them have seen it. - RideGuru


It's at the bottom left. I was scared to press it, so I asked my friends. They didn't have the icon.




ride.guru




Yeah, you nervously try to get the phone to register the Shield button press, then it pulls up options, then you try to get 9-1-1 pressed, then hopefully you have a Bluetooth headset connected while the phone goes to a very prominent red 9-1-1 screen, then tell the police calmly what's going on without the passenger being alerted so the police can deem it "Not A Priority," and in the end there's a police log of what happened after the fact for the news reporters, at which point the police will often say they have no leads and to call them if you have any information. Easy-peasy.


----------

